# What are you working on?



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I got to spend some time a couple of years ago with Tim and Lauren Springer. They are very nice people. Lauren took a truck load of dogs to Master National last year by herself. I'm pretty sure she qualified all but one dog. Which is pretty amazing for her first time. Dynamic is a good choice. Are you thinking about heading down to their place in Texas this winter?


Lucy is 7 now. We've done some upland hunting this fall. Now it's winter and I'm not sure if I want to do any more hunting. We're working on Open & Utility obedience. We've really been working on tracking, she has a lovely nose. I keep working on blinds with her. She gets better as she gets older. It's the honor and walk ups she has the most difficulty with, she is very impatient. Now that she's older and mellower, we might give senior retriever tests another try next year. I'd like to find a good junior that wants to learn spaniel hunt tests with her.


Riot is 4 now. Same hunting schedule as Lucy. Riot's weakness has always been not using his nose enough when he can't find a bird. Seems like sometimes it takes forever for him to come up with the bird. So now we're training for tracking. The goal is to improve his nose. He's improved already, but we have a long way to go. We're also work on Open & Utility obedience. His nose again is his problem in with utility articles. His strengths are honoring and walk ups for hunt tests and field trials. He's very solid and patient. He doesn't creep or wiggle and no head swinging. But his marking sometimes is a bit rough on shorter marks. I'd like to get back to field trials next year if I have time. We are no longer going to be able to run master spaniel hunt tests since he's begun pointing. Which is a bummer since I'm a judge. But he's such a fine pointer and flusher, it's a sin that he can't run spaniel tests anymore.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

just training transitional work with my 2.5 year old and trying to learn to be a better handler on blinds. Learning more and more about all age work. Hopefully by spring or next fall I'll be back at running amateurs!


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> just training transitional work with my 2.5 year old and trying to learn to be a better handler on blinds. Learning more and more about all age work. Hopefully by spring or next fall I'll be back at running amateurs!


I was finally able to watch a field trial this fall (marshaled our clubs AM) and man is that fun to watch. I don't think I'll be able to get into field trials for a while due to my work schedule but eventually I'm going to do it! Those dogs are so impressive.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Alaska7133 said:


> Are you thinking about heading down to their place in Texas this winter?


I would love to, but I already am planning on a trip to the retriever academy in April with some club members. Not sure I'll be able to swing two trips. I'm a Controller at my company so no taking vacation during January or February! I'm hoping that when they come back up to MN I can go train with them there, we will see. 

Are you planning on making any trips to the lower 48 this year?


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Sips is currently working on articles and directed jumping. She is such a good student.. I love the effort she shows trying to figure out the problem. She never gives up on a task. So fun to watch the little mind working and watching her offer behaviors until she figures it out.
Puppy is now 16 months and working on dumbbell training. If we could work with a bumper she would be a rock star! But she is trying and there is progress with each attempt. She is a very different type of student, softer personality but loves to be right  She has the ability to make eye contact when walking so her heel is going to be really lovely!! Both girls have the position discrimination down and they both love the jumps.
Both girls have rock solid and fast recalls... both have beautiful fronts and Sips has a happy bounce to her return... great positioning.
All in all they are both doing great.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Geez, this is a great topic but it causes me to think about all the stuff that I need to do to get my two 2 1/2 year olds ready for Qual/Am/Open.
A detailed list would be extensive, so I'll summarize ... Marks & Blinds.
FTGoldens


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

FTGoldens said:


> Geez, this is a great topic but it causes me to think about all the stuff that I need to do to get my two 2 1/2 year olds ready for Qual/Am/Open.
> A detailed list would be extensive, so I'll summarize ... Marks & Blinds.
> FTGoldens


Well that is not detailed enough lol! Any goals for 2020?


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

myluckypenny said:


> Well that is not detailed enough lol! Any goals for 2020?


Goals for 2020: Get both youngsters ready to be competitive in Quals for the spring and capable of running Ams in the fall.

Some training plan details ... at least the details that I can think of at the moment.

Bear in mind that I do things a little differently than most field trial trainers, mainly on a different timeline. As an amateur, I must meet goals on a schedule that only I set, hence I can plan to progress more slowly than pros (who, generally, are expected to get results based on their clients' goals). Hence, my dogs are not put through the phase of training referred to as "transition" until they are nearly 2 years old. Since my dogs aged out of derby stakes during the summer, I've fairly recently gone through what I consider to be transition work (double T, swim-by, etc.) with a definite focus. They are now running big blinds with limited factors thrown in (such as angles into cover, hay bales, slots, water, long distances, side-hills, past marks that they've picked up (no poison bird blinds yet)). Note that I work on marking concepts with diligence from the time they are 6 months old, so they have been exposed to marks with "factors" since they were little tykes, including multiple marks. 

So on the blinds, my "to do list" includes, but is not limited to:
* quicker stops
* straighter sits
* go where sent on the initial line (i.e., don't lie to me)
* proper casts when on hillsides (overcasting is often an issue when casting on a hillside)
* blinds inside the marks
* poison bird blinds
* blinds through/past heavy scent
* and just running a hundred or more cold blinds before next spring's trial season.
They are pretty good at carrying their initial lines, as well as stopping even at 300+ yards, but those are things that I will keep a close eye on because once they stop carrying a line or start slipping whistles, it can get bad very quickly.

And on the marks:
* retired marks (short retired, long retired, middle retired)
* retired marks in front of a flyer with stand-out gunners
* super-tight marks
* marks with gunners that are difficult to see (e.g., in shadows; long gunners which are in line with shorter gunners)
* marks with birds that are difficult to see
* don't flare short gunners
* don't flare short marks
* marks thrown down hill
* triples and quads
* honoring.

Those are some of the things that are on my "must do" list for the next 3 - 4 months, although I'm certain that I will amend the list multiple times. Fortunately, I have a stellar training group (multiple prefix titles and National Am/Open qualifications), so they keep my on my toes and help me recognize holes in my training plan.

FTGoldens


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

myluckypenny said:


> What are some of your goals for 2020?


1. Win an all age stake
2. Qualify for the National Amateur 
3. Get an AFC title before my boy is 4 years old


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Goals by April:
Miah: 2 1/2 yr old: 
Blinds: Blinds, Blinds and more Blinds: We always get through the first series of a Q but go out on the blinds: Initial line is great for 100 plus yrds or so but after that it is auto cast and Stevie Wonder eyes. We are stretching out to 300 plus yrds with 3 blinds a day with me following behind but its tough because she runs blinds so fast. Also, sitting quicker on the whistle and more wagon wheel drills, through obstacles are ok.
Marks: Single and double retired guns are ok, working on picking up the short bird last. I never know what bird she will select first in a trial, it could be the flyer, long bird retired or not or the the short bird retired or not. She also primary selects in a trial. So its an adventure, But she always gets her bird.

Just got a puppy so we will be having fun this winter. Hopefully ready for the Golden Specialty next year.
Having fun and loving the game!


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Edward Lee Nelson said:


> Just got a puppy so we will be having fun this winter. Hopefully ready for the Golden Specialty next year.!


I saw you got one of the Otter x Freddie pups! I train with a guy that got one of the other females. I'm really looking forward to seeing her grow up.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

SRW said:


> 3. Get an AFC title before my boy is 4 years old


I'll be rooting for you! Who is your boy?


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

FTGoldens said:


> Hence, my dogs are not put through the phase of training referred to as "transition" until they are nearly 2 years old.


I find this very interesting! I am just now going to start double T with my 2.5 year old showline male. I tried last year and a combination of things really held us back, but I think part of it was he just wasn't ready. He has done an incredible amount of maturing since last fall, so I really like that you give your dogs some time to grow up a bit.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I am gearing up for the hunting season. Need to do some boat work. I think I will be taking Thor out to the salt marsh. I have to be careful, plenty of oyster, mussel, and clam shells that can give a nasty cut.



I have already guided a father and son on a preserve pheasant hunt. I must say that Thor is doing an excellent job of quartering


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

myluckypenny said:


> I'll be rooting for you! Who is your boy?


Thank you from Wildfire Jacob "Jake" and myself.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

SRW said:


> Thank you from Wildfire Jacob "Jake" and myself.


Well heck if you are in Iowa maybe we will run into you at a trial someday (South Dakota resident here)!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Edward Lee Nelson said:


> Goals by April:
> Miah: 2 1/2 yr old:
> Blinds: Blinds, Blinds and more Blinds: We always get through the first series of a Q but go out on the blinds: Initial line is great for 100 plus yrds or so but after that it is auto cast and Stevie Wonder eyes. We are stretching out to 300 plus yrds with 3 blinds a day with me following behind but its tough because she runs blinds so fast. Also, sitting quicker on the whistle and more wagon wheel drills, through obstacles are ok.
> Marks: Single and double retired guns are ok, working on picking up the short bird last. I never know what bird she will select first in a trial, it could be the flyer, long bird retired or not or the the short bird retired or not. She also primary selects in a trial. So its an adventure, But she always gets her bird.
> ...


Ha! The life of a trainer of 2 year olds!!!

Eee-gad, primary self-selecting! So you have to go to the line with Plans A - B - and C!!!
An adventure it is!

FTGoldens


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

SRW said:


> 1. Win an all age stake
> 2. Qualify for the National Amateur
> 3. Get an AFC title before my boy is 4 years old


We'll be cheering for you & Jake (BTW, I really like that name!  )!

FTGoldens


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

myluckypenny said:


> Well heck if you are in Iowa maybe we will run into you at a trial someday (South Dakota resident here)!


I would like to run at Sioux Valley next year if I can fit it in.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

SRW said:


> I would like to run at Sioux Valley next year if I can fit it in.


Yes you should! I will definitely be there (likely as marshal) if you do!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

To keep up training thru winter and spring and then have the nerve to enter and run the 2020 Master Amateur Invitational in April.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

myluckypenny said:


> I would love to, but I already am planning on a trip to the retriever academy in April with some club members. Not sure I'll be able to swing two trips. I'm a Controller at my company so no taking vacation during January or February! I'm hoping that when they come back up to MN I can go train with them there, we will see.
> 
> Are you planning on making any trips to the lower 48 this year?


I feel your pain, I own a construction company and I do all the bookkeeping, minus the income taxes. (We’re and S corp.) Dec, Jan Feb. My CPA one year got shingles from all the stress of tax season, so take care of yourself!

I hope to go to the states. Not sure right now how things will go.

Are you going to MN to train with Dynamic in the spring when they come north? They have Riot’s sire, Rebel. He’s a really nice dog. Are you going to the national specialty? I’d love to go if I can.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

hollyk said:


> To keep up training thru winter and spring and then have the nerve to enter and run the 2020 Master Amateur Invitational in April.


You should do it! You have a great dog and will make a great team. It would be so much fun to run a dog there.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Alaska7133 said:


> Are you going to MN to train with Dynamic in the spring when they come north? They have Riot’s sire, Rebel. He’s a really nice dog. Are you going to the national specialty? I’d love to go if I can.


I'd definitely like to go to MN and train with them! I'll have to ask once its closer to that time. 

I really want to go to the National, but I don't think I can make it work taking the dogs with. So I might fly down since there are cheap non-stop flights to Florida all the time. The venue looks amazing so I think it would be fun to volunteer a couple days and then do other fun Florida stuff. I'll definitely be going to the 2021 National in Ohio though and will be bringing Fisher and Rio!


----------

